# I've never done a fatty and want to try a breakfast.... Help.



## tlester (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi all -

I'd like to try making a really good breakfast fatty.  I've never done a fatty before, so this would be my first.  I'm thinking something like a McGriddle from McDonalds.  So, egg, sausage, pancake, cheese, etc.

Anyone have a good tips on how to make something like that?  Do you cook the pancakes ahead of time or just pour in the batter?  What are the steps?

How long do I smoke it for and what's a good wood for breakfast fatty?

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## wutang (Feb 18, 2009)

One of my favorite breakfast fattie is the Blueberry pancake fattie. Here is a link to one done by smokin' dick
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=21459

Definately cook the pancakes ahead of time. Wood choice is personal preference-I always like pecan, apple or cherry.


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to SMf Thomas! Here is a little beauty I've made a few times.
Blueberry Pancake Breakfast Fatty.



Cook your pancakes first, roll out your sausage meat, lay on a layer of pancakes, drizzle on some Maple Syrup, roll the beast up and, if you like, wrap it in bacon and throw on the smoker. 225* till it hits 160* and you are good to go.  I like to use Cherry wood but any mild fruit wood will do. Have fun.

Here are two of them just about done.



Any questions just ask. There will be more folks along soon too.


----------



## mrsb (Feb 18, 2009)

While I haven't tried the blueberry one (which looks excellent) I have done regular pancakes and I tell you they are delicious.  Everything Smokin Dick told you is spot on!


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks wutang, we must have pushed send at the same time!


----------



## fired up (Feb 18, 2009)

That blueberry pancake fatty looks amazing.


----------



## tlester (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks all...  what about eggs?  Do you guys put eggs in with the pancakes?  How much of this can be prepared the night before?  Also, how long does a typical breakfast fatty take to cook (to 160)?  How long do they need to rest (or do they)?


----------



## geek with fire (Feb 18, 2009)

I would make a suggestion when you actually go to smoke the stuff.  Also place a plain old chub of JD sausage on the smoker without doing anything to it.  You will be suprised that a simple fatty is pretty darn good on it's own.  From there, you can slice it and add the stuff to your sandwich (ie, eggs, cheese, etc.) as you choose.

I aint dissin' the loaded fattys, but easy is....well, easy in my book.


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 18, 2009)

Anything can and probably has gone into a fatty! I usually cook the pancakes the night before, more of a time management thing, cause these things do take 1 1/2 hours or so to cook. I've also done eggs and cheese, a couple of lasagna ones, vegetables... the list goes on and on.


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 18, 2009)

Here's one with egg and cheese, provolone and chipotle cheddar



and cooked and sliced


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Feb 19, 2009)

How's this for breakfast: bacon, sausage, eggs, onion and cheddar cheese?














Easy as pie...heh-heh...

Eric


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 19, 2009)

i like putting a whole softboiled egg in mine, its pretty easy to roll and looks great.


----------



## trapper (Feb 19, 2009)

I fry some potatoes and scramble the eggs and it can be done the day before. I put it on the sausage along with shredded cheese and roll it up. Bacon weave is up to you.
I also make one with french toast. After I make the french toast I slice it so it is easier to roll and drizzle on the real maple syrup. Both mak really fine breakfasts.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 19, 2009)

Man those all look great!! I would suggest using your imagination! There is plenty that can go in to a fatty.

Good luck and look forward to some qview pics.


----------

